# A Personal Loss



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I have been home on leave for the past 6-weeks, caring for my wife. She passed away Wednesday, May 9 at 2100 hours. She had fought a valiant fight against cancer. My only consolation is she is no longer suffering. Her wishes were to be cremated. My plans are to get through the visitation, then go back to work for a few weeks. I believe it will help ground me and return me to some sense of normalcy. In about 4 to 6 weeks, I'll carry out the rest of her wishes and take her ashes to her beloved Santa Fe, where they will be put to the wind. I lost a wife, the mother of my children and my best friend. 

David C. Frost


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this David. Thoughts and prayers are with you brother


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I have been home on leave for the past 6-weeks, caring for my wife. She passed away Wednesday, May 9 at 2100 hours. She had fought a valiant fight against cancer. My only consolation is she is no longer suffering. Her wishes were to be cremated. My plans are to get through the visitation, then go back to work for a few weeks. I believe it will help ground me and return me to some sense of normalcy. In about 4 to 6 weeks, I'll carry out the rest of her wishes and take her ashes to her beloved Santa Fe, where they will be put to the wind. I lost a wife, the mother of my children and my best friend.
> 
> David C. Frost


You already know the enormous esteem and affection your fellow mods have for you, David.

Going back to work sounds like a positive step.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your great loss David.


----------



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

I will keep her in my prayers and God Bless. Richard


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences. May she rest in piece.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

My deepest condolences, David & for your family. You are in my thoughts & prayers. 

May god grant you the strength to carry out your wife's last wish to spread her ashes.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Damn David, I'm sorry to hear that. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for your lost David. Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Regards,

Mario


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

It saddens me to hear of you losing your wife. I pray that God embraces and carries you through this very difficult time. Bless you, Mr. Frost.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave,

My deepest condolences!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi David,

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your family for your loss. Please take care of yourself if there is anything that any of us can do to help in any way, please let us know. 

Geoff


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I obviously don't know you or your wife, but I will offer my prayers.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

David,
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I have been home on leave for the past 6-weeks, caring for my wife. She passed away Wednesday, May 9 at 2100 hours. She had fought a valiant fight against cancer. My only consolation is she is no longer suffering. Her wishes were to be cremated. My plans are to get through the visitation, then go back to work for a few weeks. I believe it will help ground me and return me to some sense of normalcy. In about 4 to 6 weeks, I'll carry out the rest of her wishes and take her ashes to her beloved Santa Fe, where they will be put to the wind. I lost a wife, the mother of my children and my best friend.
> 
> David C. Frost


I am so sorry to read this, David. There are no words.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

It is a very difficult void to fill. Your soul feels lost and is left searching for its mate. I believe that our physical bodies carry our spirits across the Earth. When the physical body has gone away the spirit is still alive and well and in our presence when needed. I pray that you take comfort in knowing that her spirit has not died and is with you. God bless you in these difficult times and always. My condolences to you and yours.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG David. I'm so sorry. You are better at praying than I am but I hope you know my thought are with you.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

David, I'm so very sorry. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. 
My mother had the same request when she passed away. I scattered her ashes on the mountains in Cloudcroft, NM.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David,

My deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

David, I am so sorry - there really are no words to say....


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

So Very Sorry For your Loss! GOD Bless you and yours! Peace Lee


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

David, I pray peace for you and your children and rest of the family.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that David. It is shocking to read somebody laying their spouse to rest. I do not have much else to say to that except to send my condolences. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss, David.

Laura


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

So sorry to read about the loss of your wife David....prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

David, I'm sorry for your loss. 

My condolences to you and your family. I'm sure you were a great husband to her, and she cherished her life with you, since we all know the kind, thoughtful, respectful man you are to all of us who "know" you on here...I can only imagine you display that in your personal life as well. 

I'm sorry- relish in the fact that she is now in a better place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

So sorry to here that time has come for her David, my condolences as well as prayers to you and your family...God Bless


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh David, I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I can only begin to imagine your feeling of loss. Very few people find that one person they will spend the rest of their days with and you two obviously did. My best wishes, and I hope you and your family gain what ever strength you need in this time.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sincerest condolences, to David and family.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David, my heart goes out to you and your family! I can't begin to imagine the pain in the loss of a wife so dear.


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

My mother lost her beloved husband, my father in similar circumstances. It is one of the hardest thing that can ever happen to a person to lose their soul mate and it tears a huge hole in ones life. Look to your good friends and family for the support you will need. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

Your loss is my loss. My prayers are with you


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, David.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

i am sorry for your loss


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

David

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

David, I am so very sorry. I cannot even imagine your feelings of loss and sadness. The ones that are closest to us never truly leave us.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David, words can't begin to express how saddened I am by this news. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Caitlin Beaumont (May 2, 2012)

May she rest in peace. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss David. Those words sound hollow in light of such a loss but they are heartfelt. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> David, my heart goes out to you and your family! I can't begin to imagine the pain in the loss of a wife so dear.


I can't either.

I'm thinking of you so often, David. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Although we do not know one another, I offer my deepest condolences. May God bring you and your family comfort and peace.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

So very sorry to hear that David.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I have been home on leave for the past 6-weeks, caring for my wife. She passed away Wednesday, May 9 at 2100 hours. She had fought a valiant fight against cancer. My only consolation is she is no longer suffering. Her wishes were to be cremated. My plans are to get through the visitation, then go back to work for a few weeks. I believe it will help ground me and return me to some sense of normalcy. In about 4 to 6 weeks, I'll carry out the rest of her wishes and take her ashes to her beloved Santa Fe, where they will be put to the wind. I lost a wife, the mother of my children and my best friend.
> 
> David C. Frost


 
Oh David, so sorry to hear. . .

Terrasita


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss David. I cannot imagine the gravity of such a thing. I wish you and your family the best through this.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for the sentiments. 

David


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David, God will never put more on us than we can bear. It still sucks. We are all here for you.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that David, I can't even imagine....


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

David I am so sorry for you and your families loss.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David,

Words cannot often convey the feelings one has for a friend, who, in my hours of darkness, reached out and gave me words of comfort although he was hurting so badly himself.

I wish you strength to carry on without your dear friend, mother of your children and your companion throughout the happy years.

I am very sad for your loss.

Gill


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

David,


I am deeply sorry for your loss.. my thoughts and prayers with you and your family. I am all too familiar with what it is like to lose someone you love so senselessly, and it is devastating.

God bless you, and I'm glad she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Sorry David.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, David. 
Losing a dear person is so so very sad, but you have been there for her when she needed you and I'm sure this has been a great comfort for her.
Now you have to be strong. She'll live on forever in the memories you share. She won't be gone. She'll be there with you also when things are difficult.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for the kind words and sentiments. I know this is part of life. A part perhaps we're not particularly fond of, but a part none-the-less. I'm going to take a few days off, read the forum, complete some paperwork, then I'm going back to work. I think the routine with something and folks that I enjoy will be good. It will help center me. Someone told me not to make any major decisions for a year. I think I'll take that advice and work at least one more year. I was honored by the number of people that visited during the visitation period. At some point in the next couple of months, I'll travel to Santa Fe and complete her wishes. My two sons have both stated we would travel together, just like we did in the "old days".

Again, thanks for the kind words and sentiments.

David Frost


----------



## john axe (Sep 24, 2011)

sir, i,m sorry for your loss. my wife of 24 years passed away suddenly. take it a day at a time , sometimes a hour at a time. don't hesitate to talk to someone about it . guys especially cops like to keep it inside.
it's tough, but you will make it. you have children to take care of . also don't make any drastic decisions for a year it will get better with time. lots of people are praying for you


----------

